# Aerodynamics- Overview



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

This wiki topic intends to explain the concepts of automotive aerodynamics as applicable to electric cars. Electric cars have a greater motivation for efficiency than their ICE powered cousins due to the limits of battery technology. They also generally have a much smaller need for air-cooling which is responsible for around a third of the drag in ICE vehicles. As the most significant factor in determining power usage in most everyday driving situations it is important to consider the effects of aerodynamics for the range, top speed and efficiency of electric cars. Improvements is aerodynamics can be a simple, cheap and weight efficient way to improve EV performance.

Overview of Topics:
 Aerodynamics- Theory
 Aerodynamics- Projects
Aerodynamics- Testing
Aerodynamics- Articles


----------

